# How do people buy big cats ?



## Jsimpkin (May 15, 2013)

Hi ,im new to this whole thing so not sure if im doing it right ,but how do people go about finding big cats for their private collections ?do they have to know a friend that knows a friend sort of thing ? 
(Just interested ,i dont want a tiger)

Thanks J


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Big cat collection's are generally very low profile, and of course it makes everything easier if you know someone with contacts...

I guess if you don't, it would be a case of sorting all your licenses and papers out etc and then doing a hell of a lot of sourcing, asking around, getting numbers etc. and selling yourself to breeders as a reliable keeper...

Don't really know though as not something i've ever looked at.


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

I know TSKA exotics used to sell big cats, I've no idea if they are still running though..


----------



## Jsimpkin (May 15, 2013)

do zoos ever trade with private collections ?


----------



## OniExpress (Sep 11, 2010)

Jsimpkin said:


> do zoos ever trade with private collections ?


Hah! No, not really, and what I can think of off of my head aren't "private collections" so much "specialist centers that have something akin to a zoo license".


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

You maybe able to deal with zoo's if your setting up a breeding program??

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jsimpkin (May 15, 2013)

is it the same for other big zoo animals ?


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Jsimpkin said:


> do zoos ever trade with private collections ?


they do occasionally if you are the fight person... 

its all about showing yourself as a relaible keeper. If you know the right people you can buy anything legally. But people will not advertise things like this. If you are seriouslly interested a little bit of resaerch and chatting to people in the area will quickly find you the right people/breeders to speak to, if you act the fool you wont be offered anything but if you show yourself things will come your way. 

They are also not as expensive as you think they are

jay


----------



## exoticGaz (Feb 27, 2013)

With respect if your not interested in owning or purchasing a big cat why ask the question ?


----------



## Jsimpkin (May 15, 2013)

just interested thats all.


----------



## Desert Ghost (Nov 16, 2012)

exoticGaz said:


> With respect if your not interested in owning or purchasing a big cat why ask the question ?


What an odd question. Curiosity is a normal, healthy thing, surely?



If you had plenty of money, the place where the animal you want lives in the wild, would be a good starting point..


----------



## Jsimpkin (May 15, 2013)

thanks for all the info.


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Spikebrit said:


> they do occasionally if you are the fight person...
> 
> its all about showing yourself as a relaible keeper. If you know the right people you can buy anything legally. But people will not advertise things like this. If you are seriouslly interested a little bit of resaerch and chatting to people in the area will quickly find you the right people/breeders to speak to, if you act the fool you wont be offered anything but if you show yourself things will come your way.
> 
> ...


How much do you reckon a tiger woukd set me back??? 

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## exoticGaz (Feb 27, 2013)

What an odd question. Curiosity is a normal, healthy thing, surely?

As I said with respect, it may be curiosity but I don't think so .
Having dealt with journalist and film documentary makers its the type of question that would be asked when carrying out research for an up and coming article.

please except my apologies if I have it totally wrong but I personally thought it a strange question to ask if not interested in owning that type of animal.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

vukic said:


> How much do you reckon a tiger woukd set me back???
> 
> Tiger
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


I know that in the US, you could buy a tiger for around $100....it said so on the Louis Theroux documentary. I'm sure it would be more here.


----------



## Jsimpkin (May 15, 2013)

> Having dealt with journalist and film documentary makers its the type of question that would be asked when carrying out research for an up and coming article.


haha im definitely not a journalist sorry if i confused you. Just interested in learning about exotic animal collections .


----------



## psta6140 (Nov 17, 2012)

LIVE RODENTS & EXOTIC MAMMALS

Viper & Vine sell Non Domestic Cats but have none available at the moment.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

psta6140 said:


> LIVE RODENTS & EXOTIC MAMMALS
> 
> Viper & Vine sell Non Domestic Cats but have none available at the moment.


Yes, I often look at their website when I need a good laugh! :roll2:


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

psta6140 said:


> LIVE RODENTS & EXOTIC MAMMALS
> 
> Viper & Vine sell Non Domestic Cats but have none available at the moment.


Think I'll.have to have a nose at that... Lol. 

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

I've come across prices I was surprised some big cats were less then your averidge dogs but I suppose it isn't to surprising as the food and accomadation as well as everything else would set u bk thousands


----------



## Desert Ghost (Nov 16, 2012)

exoticGaz said:


> What an odd question. Curiosity is a normal, healthy thing, surely?
> 
> As I said with respect, it may be curiosity but I don't think so .
> Having dealt with journalist and film documentary makers its the type of question that would be asked when carrying out research for an up and coming article.
> ...


You think a journalist writing an article about big cats would come on a reptile forum in disguise to trap us into suggesting where people _might_ source them? 
oo:


----------



## exoticGaz (Feb 27, 2013)

Desert Ghost said:


> You think a journalist writing an article about big cats would come on a reptile forum in disguise to trap us into suggesting where people _might_ source them?
> oo:


And why not:gasp:


----------



## Desert Ghost (Nov 16, 2012)

exoticGaz said:


> And why not:gasp:


: victory:


----------



## exoticGaz (Feb 27, 2013)

Desert Ghost said:


> : victory:


PMSL Brilliant:notworthy: 

You've obviously been watching to many episodes of the X files or you have to much time on your hands.


----------

